# Roof Maintance



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I just finished using roof cleaner and roof treatment. How often do people maintain thier roof. It was 80 when I did it so it was not that fun but I got it clean and a coat of treatment on it?


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

mike said:


> I just finished using roof cleaner and roof treatment. How often do people maintain thier roof. It was 80 when I did it so it was not that fun but I got it clean and a coat of treatment on it?


I think I read on here that people check their caulking at least once or twice a year. We try to wax every six months due to sun. We haven't used any specific roof treatment just washing. However, for convenience and time constraints, when the trailer was in for fridge recall, we had the dealer recaulk the roof and vents etc. We typically do the roof like CA Jim just reaching from a ladder and not crawling on the roof so this time we let the dealer get up there. Cristy


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

Our 5th wheel is stored outside, no shade plenty of sun...We take the conservative route in roof maintenance, no cleaners what so ever, just go up on the roof with a small mop and a bucket of 303 protectant and mop it down. Takes 10 minutes thats it, I make sure I do all the plastic stuff not just the roof.

There are some dirt spots but you can't see them from the ground, and I don't have any black streaks either.

Ron W.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I wash the roof a few times during the season and check the roof sealant around all of the roof fixtures when I uncover it for the season, a couple of times during the season and before I cover it up for the winter.

When you check the sealant you are looking for any cracks or openings in the sealant. If you find any, clean the area and then touch it up with fresh sealant. Make sure you get sealant that is made specifically for rubber roofs, any rv dealer will have it.

Mike


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We get up onto the roof to clean, treat, inspect and repair once in the Spring. We'd do it more if we stored it outside, but we store covered.

Ed


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I wash it down with Dicor roof cleaner. Let it dry. Then use Dicor ultraviolet protectant. I clean everything and spray everything. Every fall I inspect every seam and seal for any little cracks and apply DIcor lap sealent. I check the marker lights and around every thing drilled in the walls for cracks and seal if nesseary. Takes half a day but protectes my investment. I have noticed that it comes a lot cleaner by keeping up with it and using the proper cleaners. I was the roof 2 or 3 times a year and cover it in the winter.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Twice a year I mix a solution of delicate laundry detergent (Ivory, Snow stuff), get a long handled brush and the ladder and I scrub the roof. The soap is gentle enough for DW's unmentionables, but also works wonders on the scum buildup on the roof. And it is a heck of a lot cheaper then RV roof cleaner. Lots of water, lots of elbow grease and it always cleans up nice and white. While I am there I check all the mounts for the TV antennae, the radio antennae, the AC and all that stuff.


----------

